# Where I've been



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Howdy,

Greetings from Texas where it's starting to get a bit warm. I know i haven't posted in a quite a while. Been right busy here with other projects. As some of you know I stepped down as admin on APC. I started to get a bit fed up with the whole hobby when it took 4 months to get the tank I ordered from ADG. I also bought a Mini Cooper and became immersed in the local then national Mini community. I've been to a couple of Mini based events recently and am having a blast. Drove to Vegas in March for A Mini Vacation In Vegas, and just last weekend was in western NC/eastern TN for Minis on the Dragon. The Dragon is an 11 mile stretch of Highway 129 with 318 corners on it. It's a well know drivers road, no cross streets, no driveways and the cops know why all the people are there so as long as you are not totally stupid they leave you alone. I've also gotten back in to track driving and go to the track almost every weekend I am not traveling.

The tank is ready to be setup once I settle back down, get a job and stop traveling so much. Probably in the fall at this point.

Here is a picture of the Mini, his name is GNAT...go figure










There are also a few albums here http://picasaweb.google.com/gnatster with lots more pics.

I will be back....

Nathan


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad you've been enjoying your break from everything Gnaster. 
What is the number on the side of your Mini?? :shock:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like great fun! What's under the hood?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

JanS said:


> Glad you've been enjoying your break from everything Gnaster.
> What is the number on the side of your Mini?? :shock:


The numbers are 666, they are the last 3 digits of the Mini's VIN.

I've been having a blast. Just signed up for 2 more Mini themed events. Mini's in the Mountains, held in mid August at Copper Mountain Resort in CO. Lots of planed scenic drives including one that climbs paved roads to over 14,000ft. Then Labor Day weekend there is a Texas thing called the Hill Country Rendezvous where folks with Mini's from all over TX congregate near Austin in the Hill Country for 3 days of scenic drives on twisty roads followed by BBQ's and the like in the eve.

Looks like I'll be GA in July at Road Atlanta for a track weekend too.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Looks like great fun! What's under the hood?


Hehehe....

Started life as a Supercharged 1.6l with a 7250 redline and 168HP

Now...still 1.6l supercharged for now but I've added a cold air intake, a reduction pulley to spin the supercharger faster, a very high flow head with huge valves and full race valvetrain, larger intercooler, ported the intake to match the head, a tube header with equal length runners and a custom exhaust. My tuner is still working on the software package but as of now it pulls 230 hp at the wheels at 8000 rpm. We figure proper software tuning will add ~ 20 hp more. So figure it has 100hp more at the crank then stock.

It's one fast Mini...


----------



## Morbida (Aug 15, 2005)

It is better then driving go carts?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

250hp in a Mini? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Wow! Yes, must be a very fast Mini!  

Glad you're having a good time!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like you're having fun, Nathan! In one of your albums you're being pulled into a tow truck. What happened there?


----------

